# Let's talk Quality Timeshare Resorts



## csalter2 (Jan 22, 2012)

I started to think about this when I was posting on another thread. There are many Marriott owners who will not be joining the new DC points program. Thus, we will still be using II for exchanges. Our Marriotts will still have great trading power. However, we don't want to exchange into non Marriotts that are so far off in the quality we are giving up. 

So let's create a list of top flight timeshare resorts that don't have the name brand. So for example, I believe we know that Westin, Four Seasons, and Hilton should provide similar quality accommodations. 

So let's share from our experiences the no names that people have found to be great quality resorts that are either at Marriott or Westin type standards but don't have the name.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 22, 2012)

Perhaps take a look at the TUG "top 10" and "top 30" lists?


----------



## ronparise (Jan 22, 2012)

I just took a look at the Mmarriott collection. There dosent seem to be much they have missed in terms of desirable vacation destinations. I wonder why you would trade out of Marriott ....It seems to me the only reason would be if  Marriott didnt have  a resort located in a place you wanted to be or for an experience you had to have...otherwise, why take the step down 


For example if you wanted to be in New York, San Francisco, Washington DC or New Orleans

which begs the question, why  doesnt  Marriott have a resort in their hometown?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2012)

hjtug said:


> Perhaps take a look at the TUG "top 10" and "top 30" lists?



I agree with the above post.  Why invent the wheel when we have Tug's Top Resorts for each part of this great country and the whole world for paiding Tug's members to review.


----------



## aandmrun (Jan 22, 2012)

*Love the Marriotts!*

Whenever we travel to cities without Marriott resorts, we like to stay at Marriott properties on Marriott Rewards points.  The Residence Inn is one of our favorites because they have the kitchen and in-room dining facilities.  We do own some off-brand timeshares because we go there every year for family purposes.  When checking into a Marriott property, the quality always seems to be there.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Maybe I am not being clear*

The purpose is to not re-invent the wheel. If you look at the Top 30 resorts on TUG's Ratings, you will find mostly the ones I mentioned in my original post which are Marriott, Westin, and a Hilton.

There has got to be other nice no name brand resorts that may be owner controlled that don't have the Westin, Marriott brands on them. I cannot believe that there are not other nice properties of great quality that are only name brand. Are you saying there aren't other nice places to stay. That would be false.

Remember, those who don't join the points program will need to know other great options as they may not be able to gain access to Marriotts and may need an alternative to choose in order to exchange.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2012)

As others have said - that info. is just a click away:  In the TUG Ratings and Review, all resorts are already ranked by their rating - Just click on a region and you will see that the resorts are already ranked high to low.

I see that you are listed as a guest - it's only $15 to join TUG and have access to the members only features, or if you are a member and don't know how to change your status to "member" please let me know.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 22, 2012)

*I am a Member*

Thanks Denise, I am a member. I just never took the time to change from guest to member.  I did so today.  I have looked at the TUG resorts page often. The non Marriott/brand name resorts don't get reviews very much and need to be updated but members would have to do this.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm actually talking about the ratings, not reviews.  The resorts are listed by their rating by TUG members.  No offense, but there is no point in duplicating that info. elsewhere, when TUG has a dedicated place for it.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 22, 2012)

*I understand, but...*



DeniseM said:


> I'm actually talking about the ratings, not reviews.  The resorts are listed by their rating by TUG members.  No offense, but there is no point in duplicating that info. elsewhere, when TUG has a dedicated place for it.



Denise, 

I truly understand. I looked at the ratings on the resorts and I saw them. Yes, they are there. However, a resort rated a 9. something in 2004 from two or three people is not a good indication to me about anything. 

I guess we as members should provide more reviews if we do end up going to non name brand timeshares. It's not TUG's fault. I bet those of us who are Marriott owners who can't get the easy trades anymore may be forced to seek out other places and we'll perhaps provide updated reviews or new reviews for properties.


----------



## klpca (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I understand what you're saying and I understand your frustration with some of the reviews/ratings. Some of them are either outdated, or have few reviews. Plus there's something to be said for reading the opinions of people who regularly post on the boards.

That said, I recently retuned from Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach in Cabo San Lucas. (my review is posted under the name Spiffy, lol). Anyway, I can't imagine any Marriott owner would be unhappy with a week there. Unfortunately, it trades through RCI and of course since its Mexico, most Marriott owners will feel its a trade down. But it was a beautiful resort with fantastic service. I love Marriott, but there are other viable options out there.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a list that is exactly what you are looking for. But for some reason cannot cut & paste from gmail on my iPad.  Right now am on beach in Hawaii.  Will post when home tomorrow.

H


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Thanks!*



heathpack said:


> I have a list that is exactly what you are looking for. But for some reason cannot cut & paste from gmail on my iPad.  Right now am on beach in Hawaii.  Will post when home tomorrow.
> 
> H



Thanks Heath,

I glad you understand. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 22, 2012)

Carlito,

I understand exactly what you're asking for and I agree the ratings don't often have a fresh review.  So I support your efforts.  I have only stayed in name brand TS because I fear I will be disappointed in others.  So to quell my fear, it would be great to know what are the outstanding resorts others have visited in the last couple of years.  And with the ratings, it is a sorting game and searching and I wouldn't know what to look for.

In the top 30 resorts on the ratings page, 20 are name brands Disney, Marriott, Starwood, Hyatt and 5 are Royal.  That leaves 5 independent ones.  The ratings are also skewed by those who've cared enough to do a review and/or a rating.  Some Tuggers may never get to the review page.  So you've piqued my curiosity.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 22, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I have a list that is exactly what you are looking for. But for some reason cannot cut & paste from gmail on my iPad.  Right now am on beach in Hawaii.  Will post when home tomorrow.
> 
> H



NICE!  Being on a beach in Hawaii, that is; not the coming home tomorrow part.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 22, 2012)

This is a semi-random list from TUG reviews, Tripadvisor, TUG postings, recommendations from friends and is weighted towards personal interests.  I have only been to a few of these: Planet Hollywood, Royals Sands and Eoyal Haciendas,  they were all awesome.  Enjoy the list, it took me a long time to compile.  Any comments are most welcome.

Sanibel Island, FL
Sanibel Cottages
Tortuga Beach Club Resort
Plantation House at South Seas Resort

Southeast USA and Gulf Coast
The Hammocks, Bald Head Island, NC
Church St Inn, Charleston, SC
The Inn at Lodge Alley, Charleston, SC
Quarter House, New Orleans, LA

Hawaii
Kona Coast Resort, Kailua-Kona Resort (but just finishing Hawaii vacation and would personally go for a Hilton in the Waikoloa area via private trade

New York*
Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites, NY, NY (rarely available)

Western USA
Welk Resort Mountain Villas and Welk Resort Villas, Escondido, CA
Planet Hollywood by Westgate, Las Vegas, CA
St. James Place, Beaver Creek, CO
Grand Lodge on Peak 7, Breckenridge, CO
Franz Klammer Lodge, Telluride, CO
Premiere Vacation Club at Rancho Mañana, Cave Creek, AZ
Park City Resort and Spa, Park City, UT
Poste Montane Lodge, Beaver Creek, CO
Park Plaza at Beaver Creek, Beaver Creek, CO
Sedona Summit, Sedona, AZ
Villa L'Auberge, Del Mar, CA
Club Donatello, San Francisco, CA
The Inn at the Opera, San Francisco, CA
Suites at Fishermans Wharf, San Francisco, CA

Caribbean
Lodge at Kura Hulanda, Westpunt, Curaçao
Royal Sea Aquarium Resort, Wilemsted, Curaçao
Royal Reef Resort, Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands
The Verandah Resort & Spa, Long Bay, Antigua
The Village at St James Club, St John, Antigua

Mexico
Royal Sands, CancunRoyal Caribbean, Cancun
RoyalIslander, Cancun
Royal Mayan, Cancun
Royal Haciendas, Playa del Carmen
Welk Sirena del Mar, Cabo San Lucas
Cabo Azul, San Jose del Cabo
Grand Solmar, Cabo San Lucas
Villa del Arco, Cabo San Lucas
Casa Dorado at Medano Beach, Cabo San Lucas
Villa del Palmar Cancun Luxury Resort & Spa, Cancun
Beach Palace, Cancun
Grand Luxxe Riveria Maya, Riveria Maya
Azul Sensatori Hotel by Karisma, Puerto Morales (mandatory AI)


----------



## klpca (Jan 22, 2012)

dmharris said:


> Carlito,
> 
> I understand exactly what you're asking for and I agree the ratings don't often have a fresh review.  So I support your efforts.  I have only stayed in name brand TS because I fear I will be disappointed in others.  So to quell my fear, it would be great to know what are the outstanding resorts others have visited in the last couple of years.  And with the ratings, it is a sorting game and searching and I wouldn't know what to look for.
> 
> In the top 30 resorts on the ratings page, 20 are name brands Disney, Marriott, Starwood, Hyatt and 5 are Royal.  That leaves 5 independent ones.  The ratings are also skewed by those who've cared enough to do a review and/or a rating.  Some Tuggers may never get to the review page.  So you've piqued my curiosity.



I also use tripadvisor reviews. It can be a pain because sometimes the timeshares are listed as hotels and sometimes they are under specialty lodging (not to mention that sometimes the resort names are slightly different), but they can also be useful.


----------



## klpca (Jan 22, 2012)

heathpack said:


> This is a semi-random list from TUG reviews, Tripadvisor, TUG postings, recommendations from friends and is weighted towards personal interests.  I have only been to a few of these: Planet Hollywood, Royals Sands and Eoyal Haciendas,  they were all awesome.  Enjoy the list, it took me a long time to compile.  Any comments are most welcome.
> 
> Sanibel Island, FL
> Sanibel Cottages
> ...



Nice list!


----------



## dmharris (Jan 22, 2012)

Heath,

Very kind of you to not only compile and share but to do so on your last day in Hawaii!  I copied it and saved in my timeshare file. 

Much appreciation!


----------



## bdh (Jan 23, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Any comments are most welcome.
> 
> 
> Quarter House, New Orleans, LA
> ...



Have stayed at some of these and checked some of the others out while we were "in town".   My comments are:


Quarter House, New Orleans, LA:  best location in NOLA, definitely has the "flavor" of the French Quarter.  Each unit is a little different (several existing buildings renovated to be TS) and are on the small side when it comes to square footage - and not at the level of luxury that the typical Marriott has.   

Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites, NY, NY:  great location in Manhattan - the Penthouse Suites are a cut above the typical units at MC.  Definitely at the Marriott level when it comes to finishes, but not when it comes to square footage (only has a mini refrig and microwave - but by NYC standards, the units are big).  Note that only the Penthouse Suites have access to the two outdoor rooftop seating areas.   

St. James Place, Beaver Creek, CO:   Probably above the Marriott level in every sense.

Poste Montane Lodge, Beaver Creek, CO:  The units are very nice and at the Marriott level (but no real kitchen).

Park Plaza at Beaver Creek, Beaver Creek, CO:  Probably above the Marriott level in every sense.


Since Beaver Creek was a specifically built town and isn't very large, the proximity/access to the slopes is great.  The one BC property that isn't on the list and is a cut above the others is The Residences at Park Hyatt.  Note that all of these BC properties are a mixture of hotel, TS/fractional.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Great!*

This is great everyone! This is exactly what I was looking for. I believe these properties are the ones that we can look at in case we will have to use II. 

The Ka'anapali Beach Club in Maui is pretty nice. It is on the beach. Has nice size units and in a good location near restaurants. Has a great pool and shops on the property. Has massages available as well. 

The only drawback on the unit was that there was no stove, but you could get a hot plate from the front desk if you desired. There was a regular sized refrigerator.  Overall it was a very nice place. I would say it was just below Marriott standard, but my wife liked it so that says a lot since she's not easy to please. 

Cypress Pointe is another great resort in Orlando that I have stayed at. It has very nice units that are fully equipped. Excellent pools and located near many restaurants. These are just under Marriott standards but an excellent timeshare.


----------



## Bunk (Mar 18, 2012)

bookmarking this page
thanks for the info.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 18, 2012)

Part of the problem with ratings like this is everything is subjective and necessarily limited by the rater's experience.

I've never stayed in a Marriott timeshare resort so I don't have that as a reference point.

I've stayed in Quarter House in New Orleans a bunch of times and as far as I'm concerned, that's as good as it gets *in New Orleans.* It is impossible to compare a facility built as a timeshare on nearly unlimited land with a place like Quarter House, assembled from century-old buildings in a partr of a city where there are almost no new buildings and where old buildings cannot be demolished.

I would like to think that if Marriott were to try to convert and existing building in the French Quarter to timeshares, it would come out pretty much like Quarter House.  But, I could be wrong.


----------

